# GT #77: Dallas Mavericks (47-29) @ Phoenix Suns (51-25)- 4/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Dallas Mavericks (47-29) vs Phoenix Suns (51-25) 
* 

*When: Sunday, 3:30EST/1:30MT/12:30PST

TV: *











*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Mavericks Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Jason Kidd [SG] Jason Terry [SF] Josh Howard [PF] Dirk Nowitzki [C] Ericka Dampier * 















*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ericka dampier...lol..This game should be tight, glad I'll be able to watch it. Mavs-Suns games have always been thrillers.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Good thing Hill is back just in time. We match up as well as we could. 

Nash doesn't have to worry too much about Kidd, Bell can guard Terry pretty well. I like Hill on Howard, and the only problem we might have is Amare on Dirk. But Dirk might not be in much of a rhythm because he just got back from his injury.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Man remember that game they had in Dallas late last season? Craaazy. I'll be tuning in for this one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Man remember that game they had in Dallas late last season? Craaazy. I'll be tuning in for this one.


You sure you're going to want to watch any bball after UCLA beats Memphis? :clown: 

I picked UCLA before the tourney, but it's going to be very interesting. Especially with the way the Tigers have played so far.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Meh, Ericka has actually played well since the Kidd trade. I don't know how the Mavs are going to stop Amare, they couldn't do it before and with a banged up Dirk they sure won't be able to now. He is probably going to get to the line an awful lot.

It will be interesting to see how those two teams match up now, they haven't played each other since the two big trades.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, yeah, I've actually noticed him playing well. I put it just a joke cuz he's going up against Shaq and such.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's alright, he is going to dunk on Shaq tomorrow though.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Two run-n-gun teams with two players (Shaq & Dirk) who don't want to run. :raised_ey


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Shaq loves to run.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice game. The Mavs are desperate to get a playoff spot, they are actually being very competitive since Dirks return. Suns x Mavs is always a good game to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

All Net said:


> Nice game. The Mavs are desperate to get a playoff spot, they are actually being very competitive since Dirks return. Suns x Mavs is always a good game to watch.


Only been 2 games with him back. And they were competitive with Kidd and before Dirk's injury. They just could never finish off close games.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

A win is critical to both teams. Should be a good game.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> You sure you're going to want to watch any bball after UCLA beats Memphis? :clown:
> 
> I picked UCLA before the tourney, but it's going to be very interesting. Especially with the way the Tigers have played so far.


ity:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> ity:


lol. Yep, the Tigers kicked their ***.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

man why this game gotta be on so early...9:30 am hawaii time...at least not 7 am like the GS game...man i just get home almost 3 in the mornin and now i gotta wake up at 9:30 to watch the suns...****in abc and you early games. lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> man why this game gotta be on so early...9:30 am hawaii time...at least not 7 am like the GS game...man i just get home almost 3 in the mornin and now i gotta wake up at 9:30 to watch the suns...****in abc and you early games. lol


It's called a DVR. You should invest in one. I can't tell you how many nights I went to bed on time because of it! Instead of watching some crappy *** movie until 2 or 3 in the morning, I hit record and go to sleep. Then I can watch it whenever.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I hate watching recorded games, just takes the fun out of it. Even if you don't know who won, the thought of checking NBA.com to find out kills me everytime. I either watch the game live, or just watch the highlights later. 

This game is making me nervous, we've got to win so we can keep infront of Houston. (If we lose, we keep our 5th spot, but give Houston a chance to pull infront of us)


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

We need to win to keep the hopes to get that 3rd seed from the Spurs(we have another game with them to decide the tiebreaker).


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

All Net said:


> We need to win to keep the hopes to get that 3rd seed from the Spurs(we have another game with them to decide the tiebreaker).



Wait, didn't we beat them twice? Or they beat us once at home? I can't remember how many times we've played and won.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Wait, didn't we beat them twice? Or they beat us once at home? I can't remember how many times we've played and won.


It's 2-1 us. Could have been 3-0 with the loss that we let the lead slip away in that 84-81 game. But that might've not triggered the Shaq deal.


We could win the season series for the first time since 02-03.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I told you Dampier would dunk on Shaq. Well not quite, but hitting that shot was almost as impressive for him.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> It's 2-1 us. Could have been 3-0 with the loss that we let the lead slip away in that 84-81 game. But that might've not triggered the Shaq deal.
> 
> 
> We could win the season series for the first time since 02-03.


thats right we are 2-1, what happens if we end with a tied record and a tied head to head?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dvr..hell nah i'll pass dont need no more bills lol

can't believe that tech on shaq though, gets a T for throwing the ball of dirk beacuse he was tyring to get rid of it before falling down and throw it off him so it would go out of bounds....jeez...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Couple sick dunks by amare already...we are losing, but I feel pretty confident about this game. Lets get Skinner out there now coach.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

My ***** giricek lookin good, for once. Even Amare is giving him props, so I will too. Suns up by 2 after the first Q, Amare with 13 points. Took 12 shots already, but he's not getting some calls which would put him to the FT line.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 28-26 at the end of 1. 

Amare with 12 pts early.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Eh...Joe...U too late son I already gave the first quarter recap


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol yeah I noticed after I posted. I didn't see it.

Does ABC really think that people like watching from that view before each qrter? It's ****ing annoying. 



38-38 with 7:29 left in the half.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah I know that camera angle is irritating....
And Barbosa has played 9 minutes...and hasn't taken a single damn shot, but has four assists!!! Is that a first? I think so..

EDIT: and as soon as I say that, he gets a steal and goes the other way for an easy layup, then the next time down the floor another shot and he misses. Thanks barbs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW....did I just see a commercial, where NBA happens by Mikki Moore..wtf is up with that.

But about the game, I love how terry got fouled hard by shaq once, and since then, nobody has brought **** into the daddy's house. 
He has had opportunities to come and lay it up again but pulls up for the J...love it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Are you kidding me??? Only 1 shot for Amare in the second quarter??? ****.
Whatever, we up 5 at the half anyway 57-52.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 57-52 at the half. (damn you kekai, now I know how Meir feels all the time lol)


Boris Diaw has decided he wants to play bball today.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Boris is playing SMART. Making passes when it's there, taking the open J's when he has them. I'm impressed.

Suns need to keep the Mavs shooting tougher shots on the perimeter. But, good thing is they are controlling the tempo pretty well. Every run the Mavs have gone on, has been countered. Now if I see Brandon Bass guarding Shaq and the Suns NOT get him the ball within two possessions, I'm going to strangle everyone of them. Brandon Bass can't guard Shaq, or atleast guard him without fouling. Get the Big Cactus the BALL!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm not impressed with either team so far, hopefully they will pick up the intensity in the second half.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

NO...**** you Seuss. Get AMARE the ball!!!! haha. 
But shaq is getting the position, and needs the ball too.
Boris is playing well, only because he is knocking down his J's. If he wasn't, we'd be riding his ***.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> NO...**** you Seuss. Get AMARE the ball!!!! haha.
> But shaq is getting the position, and needs the ball too.
> *Boris is playing well, only because he is knocking down his J's. If he wasn't, we'd be riding his ***.*


He's got 3 rebs and 3 assists and hasn't turned it over. That would be enough for me not to get on him


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have opened up the qrter on a 11-4 run. I came back a little late. 

Up 68-56 with 7:57 left. TO Dallas.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Amare looks like he's getting into it with Bass a bit. When Bass had the and one and screamed, Amare looked at him like stfu man and bumped into him..hahah..Bass is doing a good job though, I give him credit.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lmao...lol shaq just drew a charge on bass!! nice floppin shaq.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

what the hell is going on...............


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

This is why we won a ship.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I will be ****in pissed off if we lose this game. 16-0 run by the mavs, are you kidding me...typical suns, no lead is safe, down by 5 now, pathetic man.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Does not look good at all for us. 
Absolutely nothing working for us, we can't get a stop to save our lives, and our offense is as out of sync as I have ever seen it.
Nash is shooting like **** this game too. Can't expect him to be perfect every game though.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

twilight zone moment...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Down 6..under a minute...looks like a L for the suns...and in pops BASEL viewing this thread, get the **** out of here we dont want to here it man lol :wink:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I never thought I'd ever see the Suns with only 7 points in one quarter (might be a bit more by the time the game is officially over, but regardless).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Down 6..under a minute...looks like a L for the suns...and in pops BASEL viewing this thread, get the **** out of here we dont want to here it man lol :wink:


I'm not hating on them or anything. I'm just honestly shocked to see what has happened here in the 4th. When I saw Phoenix up 14 in the first minute of the 4th, I figured they'd put Dallas away considering all of Dallas' struggles lately.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

7 points in the quarter? thats unacceptable....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Nash, for all the clutch shots he has hit, has made a habit of very, very, very terrible play down the stretch of games. He stops running the offense and just jacks up terrible shots. not to mention zero defense. WTF was that play where he just let Kidd blow by him for a layup with the game on the line? Good lord.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not hatin on you either dude..i just like makin trouble to ya...lol..and of course I'm pissed we have 9 points in the 4th quarter and are gonna lose :curse:


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Aaaaaand Brickemire continues his clutch free throw shooting. Good game.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Suns pulled their infamous choke artist status tonight. They continue to be absolutely horrible on national televised games. Does anyone have any stats on what our record was on national televised games this year? Whatever man i'd rather play dallas or denver in the first round than utah or golden state so its not all that bad that dallas won today.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I give credit to the mavs. They played well down the stretch when it counts. Played some good D, stopped amare, didn't lose focus. Just a terrible job of closing them out on our part.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought the Sunsets team had been gone....guess not. 

Here's advice, when a team is making a comeback, don't jack up contested jump shots. That USUALLY helps the team even more. But whatever, the ****ing Sunsets are the greatest choke job since the Mavericks. 

And that's probably the worst shooting performance by Nash I've ever seen, since he has been in a Phoenix uniform. I can't remember the last time he missed all of his usual shots.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I was literally stunned as i sat there and watched dallas chip away at a 12 point and suns couldnt hit a basket. Dallas is fighting for their playoff lives though and they didn't give up even though they were down by 12. That was just horrible to watch, I was sure we had this game...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I never thought the way the Mavs are constructed that they could play that kind of defense against Phoenix, however those two teams are a lot different now. Although I'm repeating myself I have to say it again, neither team played well.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I feel.. disgust.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

i'd rather play dallas or denver in the playoffs than utah or golden state.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

croco said:


> I never thought the way the Mavs are constructed that they could play that kind of defense against Phoenix, however those two teams are a lot different now. Although I'm repeating myself I have to say it again, neither team played well.


I thought Dallas played a pretty good ball game. Big games from all their stars, huge defense from Jason Kidd, and Brandon Bass lit it up off the bench. We, on the other hand, played 12 minutes of the worst basketball this team has ever played. Dallas was very steady offensively throughout.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

AZsportsDude said:


> i'd rather play dallas or denver in the playoffs than utah or golden state.


I agree, the Jazz have a good defense, and the Warriors, well they can be pretty scary sometimes... Id rather face the Rockets over any other team though(Dallas, Utah, and Denver included).

Also, when Diaw finnally had a good game the Suns lost. I think that when he is playing sloppy and lazy its sign we will win... lol. And Barbosa with 2 fuken points? lol... and Nash jacken up those shots down the strecht, that was unusual.... when he is on a cold streak he usually stops jacking them shots...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This is just great. Now we're going to face either the Lakers or Spurs in the 1st round.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn you Phoenix! Damn you! 

*waits for Nuggets to lose to Seattle*

:no:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn you Phoenix! Damn you!
> 
> *waits for Nuggets to lose to Seattle*
> 
> :no:


Holy ****. It's 140-139 with 3:43 left in the 2nd OT lol. I hope Denver loses, I want the Warriors to make it.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Just no excuse for what happened in that game yesterday.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I felt like there was someone sitting on our hoop, knocking the balls out!


----------

